# Rasp Pi 3 added external DVD/RW drive



## bookwormep (Apr 8, 2019)

Recently added external DVD/RW to Rasp Pi 3 set-up for data-disks and DVD movies playback.
It works pretty nice; but, VHS movies are going to have to wait until I figure out a conversion box
from my electronic parts junkyard to make that happen!


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2019)

Every pie needs a cup holder.

I have an old JVC dual deck VCR with MiniDV and firewire interface.
Bet that would work....
Betamax, now that might be a challange. I had to borrow a deck last time I tried to scrape some of my old content.

I still have thousands of dollars worth of Canopus products(Video Capture Cards). DVRex RT PRO blah blah blah.
Just cant seem to throw them out. I also have a TrueVision Targa3000 card somewhere.
Wasted away so much money back in them days.
I started on a VideoToaster at the local PBS here.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2019)

Back on topic it would be interesting to see how a video input via USB on Pi3 would do.

What software player are you using for DVD playback on Pi3?


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 9, 2019)

First, I wrote the above too quickly, the Rasp Pi 3 Model B+ is what I have been using.
Second, the media player is VLC with a bunch of caveats: also installed smplayer and
had to download a set of three tarballs, before re-configuring them to make it work.
Finally, I have a broken Samsung VHS/Combo and it's remote control which works
better as a doorstop than anything right now..

But, being able to watch all the DVD's from the storage box has been fun for a few days!


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 24, 2021)

Revisiting this RPi 3B+ installation with FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-aarch64-arm64 image. As with most installations, almost everything works with a few added workarounds. I was happy to install packages
around x11-wm/openbox and get a simple configuration working. 

The display still spills over the edges of the monitor borders, and I would like to use:

```
overscan_left=15
overscan_right=15
```
or using the xrandr to adjust the modeline and modify accordingly. Still no luck there.

Any hints or tips appreciated. THX!


----------



## Snurg (Jan 25, 2021)

Why don't you just edit the modeline?
Back then in CRT times it was the tool to adapt to all kinds of strange monitors.


----------

